# MH parking - West Runton - Cromer area please.



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all

After 9 weeks stationary in a house we have finally whipped the MH out of storage and decided to take off for a few days just to get a taste of the old fulltiming life back!

At present we are on Sandringham CC site until tomorrow when we will be heading towards Cromer/West Runton area and then coming back along the north Norfolk coastline. 

Can anyone recommend height barrier free parking virtually on the beach as we want to give the dogs a run for a couple of hours each day and don't like having to slog through towns with them on the leads to reach the beach.

Thanks for any suggestions.  

(I have done a search and found a post by Hymmi re Skegness and Hunstanton from a couple of years ago - but I don't want to go into Hunstanton - lived there for a while, that was enough for a lifetime :lol: )


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Leigh;

I can't recommend any personally but theres a bit of info about Cromer on the excellent >Motorhomeparking< website that might help.

Pete


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

West Runton Water Lane, careful as the entrance is on the corner by the pub. Parking within 200 m of beach. 
East Runton Pay & Disp car park accessible in MH signposted in main street. Cromer is a no as they have erected height barriers on cliff car park. 
Malc


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We stay at the new Cromer CC site which is a 5 min walk to the town.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If you travel south on the coar road from cromer you will pass a couple of places where you can stop and let the dogs out. Walcot (theres a cl site 10 feet from the beach there) and Sea Palling where theres a car park next to the beach. 

If you get to Caister follow the signs for the lifeboat station in the town (turn off the main road at a little island and go down side road for 200 yrs onto a big concrete car park next to the lifeboat station and a big beach. Chip shops nearly too.

next is Yarmouth. Go to the sea and turn left (north) and follow the sea up to the Haven caravan site and park on the road outside . theres a walk across the dunes onto the beach. you can stay there overnight if you like,,i have done many times. You can walk onto the site and buy stuff rrom the shops and walk for miles

Hope this helps

Phill


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all, very much appreciated. 

The day after I posted this we headed for Cromer and stayed at 'Seacroft' the new CC site next to Cromer which as EJB said, was 5 minutes walk from Cromer itself. I did fancy the Walcot CL but we are having leaking shower issues.

I can now categorically confirm that the 3 mobile dongle does not work on site! I tried to get back online to find the other info you had all provided and just could not connect, the first time it has happened to me, I was bereft! :lol: 

Reception said that all internet access was lousy, with vodaphone being the best at an intermittant 2g. I wasn't about to pay for wifi though at £5 an hour! 8O 

We did walk by the East Runton pay and display carpark mentioned above (on our way down to the beach) and also saw the height barriers on cliff top car park. Next time I head down that way, I will be printing this post and also other bits and bobs from the motorhomeparking website to take with me. Nothing like being prepared eh!


----------

